# Nirvana White Rhino and PurpleWidowxAK48



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2008)

The Rhino is around 2 weeks in flower. The PWxAK48 is around 6 weeks. 1st 3 are the WR, last 3 are the PWxAK.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 21, 2008)

:holysheep: BBP them sure are some pretty ladies there that WR is  great growing man.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 22, 2008)

that's some killer stuff you got going there, buddy.

you know... I didn't have a craving for a joint all day today until I look at the pic of the last bud up close... now I'm craving a huge gagger :hubba: 

look'n awsome, buddy :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Looking very nice BBP you crossing fool you. :hubba: :aok: *


----------



## BenDover (Jan 22, 2008)

looking good! You gotta love the crystals on that last bud. :joint:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a lil over 30 days. It's on my calender, just forgot. This one is a lot more bushy and has tons more triches than my other one. She isn't as pretty imo though.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey BBP!  Looking great as always.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 25, 2008)

Yo Ho BBP,
   Dude those pics just squeeze my fruit every time I look at them.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Jan 25, 2008)

looking great so far. keep up the good work


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 28, 2008)

as always bbp premo lookin budz ya got goin


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

:hubba: _Very Noice!_:hubba:


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Whoarrrr VERY VERY nice plant man!!


----------

